# Newbie iwagumi



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey ya'll i guess i should have posted some stuff here a long time ago. Apparently i was wasting my time on other forums haha :/

hah anyways, ive only been in the hobby since january of this year and somehow ended up at high light, high tech in 3 months... woops.

equipment:

lights 4x24w aquaticlife t5ho
eheim 2213
hydor 200w inline heater
GLA inline atomic diffuser
GLA paintball regulator
Hydor Koralia Nano powerhead

plants are:

eleocharis parvula
hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis

here are a few photos of growth in the past 2 months.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome tank, nice work!


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

woopderson said:


> Awesome tank, nice work!


Thanks pal!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

